
Cloud computing: the latest chapter in an epic journey - Anon84
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2010/12/cloud-computing-latest-chapter-in-epic.html
======
pavs
I have to say I was a bit skeptical about the idea Chrome OS and their app
store. But installing some of their apps I have found that they easily
replaced 2 of my desktop apps; I think now I understand that they might be in
to something interesting here.

I want to point out that when I say chrome "apps" I am not referring to fully
functional websites just customized (window-dressing) as an app to work on
Chrome; I am referring to native chrome apps.

I know its perhaps too early to make a judgement on the quality of such apps,
but after 5 minutes of browsing their app store I found 2 apps that will
completely replace 2 desktop applications I frequently use. They are Write
Space[1] and Tweetdeck. I am on a mac so write Space replaces WriteRoom[2] and
tweetdeck replace tweetdeck desktop app. Thats two apps I don't have to
frequently switch back and forth to but just go to my "pinned tab" and start
using them.

I am not a fan of apps they requires me be online in order for me to use them.
I think the success of Chrome OS will be hugely depended on the availability
of high quality native apps.

[1][https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/aimodnlfiikjjnmdch...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/aimodnlfiikjjnmdchihablmkdeobhad)

[2]<http://www.hogbaysoftware.com/products/writeroom>

